

Ask HN: Are there any decent crypto mailing lists left? - Beanblabber

I can't find any. The ones I know of aren't mailing lists anymore. Any help? Thanks.
======
tptacek
What are you looking for? The cipherpunks movement is kind of dead; it's a bit
like being a compressionpunk.

------
wmf
cryptography@metzdowd.com isn't bad, although not much of the traffic is about
crypto.

